# lennox lewis' fight advice



## martial sparrer (May 12, 2013)

I mentioned before that I was going to meet lennox lewis this weekend at a university of west indies benefit gala....I married a Jamaican lady and lewis is Canadian and Jamaican.....I just want to say that it was magnificent to meet him....he is extremely nice....it was a priviledge to meet him and talk with him.....what he is doing now is living in Jamaica and his goal is to get boxing going to new heights in Jamaica.....the highlight was getting a pic of me and him doing a ufc -boxing staredown with out mits up to one another.....amazing!  cant wait to get the pic emailed to me form the photographer.....when I asked for his number one advice for success in boxing and fighting he said - muhammed ali said it best....float like a butterfly, sting like a bee....he explained that the man that doesn't get hit doesn't go down....he shared that you really have to train your reaction time and speed to evade....I look to Anderson silva as a perfect example....only chael sonnen was really able to hit him.....he plays games with you when he finds out he is faster than you.....anyway....lewis also said fighting is a like a dance, back and forth....and never telegraph your moves....lastly, he told me that experience is so important....http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...3A9atgoLIxT_-KNmQ&sig2=1HxMElFvWJEcMs_viG259w


----------



## oaktree (May 12, 2013)

Awesome that you met him. Thanks for sharing some cool info.


----------

